# My 63 Impala "Aspen Green"



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Named after the color. 59 aspen green

I wanted to wait til I got further along to start a build up thread but Ive been doing a lot of work to it recently.

I was wanting to build a simple street car and I traded my Cadillac and a little $ to Strickly Mike for a frame off 63. The car was very solid to begin with. Every panel, fender, hood, trunk and door is original to the car. No metal work has been done to this car at all. The floors and trunk have never been replaced. Thats how clean this car was to begin with. This is a 327 AC car, now replaced with a 5.3 LS-1 fuel injected engine, Versailles ford 9" rear end. Full chrome undercarriage. Built for the streets plain and simple. Anyways enough of that, heres some pics.

When I first got the car, it was barely off the rotisserie, painted belly, partial wrapped frame.










stress points wrapped


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ford 9" versailles rear end










painted belly


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fons from W/S Detroit Majestics built me a 'Y' bar and my exteded molded uppers and lowers for the caprice spindle / disc brake conversion.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rechromed the bumpers and guards. Had all of my bumper brackets powder coated semi gloss black before assembling them


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Easy would be proud :cheesy:

Good looking ride though :yes:

Going with a simple set up too?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> You member how to drive a HARD TOP?????????
> 
> :facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I took the Eazy Way Out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chromed the dash but I put it on ebay cuz my car is an ac car so i may chrome an ac dash instead


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im trying to build this car as cost efficient as i can while still making it a nice street car. I will post more pics later. I have the rear bumpers installed etc. I should be moving it into my shop in the next day or so to finish assembling.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rivman said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > You member how to drive a HARD TOP?????????
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Easy would be proud :cheesy:
> 
> Good looking ride though :yes:
> 
> Going with a simple set up too?


something not too crazy but it should get up


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking real clean, that dash is kinda a big deal. what you gonna dofo interior? matching stock?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice, I'm loving the fact that this is getting an LS engine as well


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

love that color Skim... one of my favorites. Nice start!

what are you plans for the interior? I hope it's og green as well. nice work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Bada$$ there Skim .Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Firefly said:


> Nice, I'm loving the fact that this is getting an LS engine as well


yes as a matter of fact I just picked up my engine yesterday.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

graham said:


> love that color Skim... one of my favorites. Nice start!
> 
> what are you plans for the interior? I hope it's og green as well. nice work


OG factory matching green, I even toyed with doing it in the OG matching 59 green inserts etc..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>





D-Cheeze said:


> Bada$$ there Skim .Keep up the good work !!


thanks turtle, d-cheeze. hey turtle u going to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> Looking real clean, that dash is kinda a big deal. what you gonna dofo interior? matching stock?


I want to have candy patterns and pinstripe over the chrome


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Another great looking car from you man. Cant stop wont stop huh? I will have to meet up with you at some point trying to go with same motor in my 64 and I need some chrome work as well.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> Named after the color. 59 aspen green
> 
> I wanted to wait til I got further along to start a build up thread but Ive been doing a lot of work to it recently.
> 
> ...


:shocked:  sup wit it skim? I had planned to bust this car out first but got tired of it with the quickness .I can already see that Ive made the right decision of letting you get it . looking good already. :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> ford 9" versailles rear end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant believe I let this fool talk me out of my rear end :facepalm:LOL!!! but its all good I wont need it anyway with these cruiser skirts .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

skim get at me Ill be at the swap meet this weekend I have some chrome motor mounts that went with the car and other misc pieces


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> thanks turtle, d-cheeze. hey turtle u going to the swap meet this weekend?


Yes sir....


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice....can't wait to see the finished product....


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> OG factory matching green, I even toyed with doing it in the OG matching 59 green inserts etc..


<=== that would be badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> I took the Eazy Way Out


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

I fuckn love it


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Very very nice 63. Keep up that nice work


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good nice progress


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin great Skim :thumbsup: I actually had the dash cut out on one of my 59 hardtop projects to chrome and have some engravings


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

was wondering when this was gonna get started


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

was wanting to get more done, as busy as i am i try to squeeze in something on it every now and again.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> was wanting to get more done, as busy as i am i try to squeeze in something on it every now and again.


You're never busy!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hell Yeah!!!!! Gonna be another nice one


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

how do you find the time? What's going on with that '59 in the picture?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

That car is super nice..Why did you take it back off the frame?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its not. thats a before pic.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Car looking real good can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks my boy FTWORTHAZTEC hooked me up a used set of pre stamp gold center 13x7 72s for a good price. should give it a little old school feel but these will have a new school touch when pablo finishes them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

at first I had planned to shave the firewall but instead I think I am going to chrome the stock AC assembly and put it back.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

How many people can build a car of this level and call it "just something simple for the streets" coming along nice Skim.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks I guess what Im trying to do is take a less serious approach, just a clean one to cruise until my rag is done. 

Tim and Bruce from Last Minute Customs came up to the swap meet and hooked me up with the clips I need for my front and back window stainless trim.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

they also hooked me up with the chrome tits for the grille guard. I been needing these


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this car from Mafia IV Life back in 1992 always stuck in my head.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Damm skim at this pace this tre should be finished next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

You cannot go wrong with the choices you have made. That green is a great choice. For some reason it just fits as a perfect classic color. I think chroming the OG ac setup is smart too. After a while shaved firewalls, patterned out everything just becomes over saturated and you have to go a different direction to produce something more original. Never hurts to have AC in something you will be dipping in on a regular basis. Once again have to say Majestics North Texas is setting the standard high with another quality build.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah next weekend sounds about right. It's gonna be fuckin nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bought my new windshield at the swap meet today from Classic Auto Glass. It was cheap 125 no tax!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

jbrazy said:


> You cannot go wrong with the choices you have made. That green is a great choice. For some reason it just fits as a perfect classic color. I think chroming the OG ac setup is smart too. After a while shaved firewalls, patterned out everything just becomes over saturated and you have to go a different direction to produce something more original. Never hurts to have AC in something you will be dipping in on a regular basis. *Once again have to say Majestics North Texas is setting the standard high with another quality build*.


thanks my club bros are definitely on the same page :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Defiantly an influence to us all. Great job bro, I'm glad it looks like its become a keeper


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I have no problem giving credit when it is due bro, and you all deserve it for sure. Builds like this should motivate the rest of us to put out quality rides. Hopefully we cross paths at some point so I can see the finished product.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

livin the dream:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Bout time u started a thread for this one! Looks good, keep it up homie


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye looks good carnal, a aids free eazy-'e 64 :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> at first I had planned to shave the firewall but instead I think I am going to chrome the stock AC assembly and put it back.


i would say go ac. nothing like having an old ride with windows up and ac blowing....


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> i would say go ac. nothing like having an old ride with windows up and ac blowing....


x2 and hittin the switches with ice cold AC blowing uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Defiantly an influence to us all. Great job bro, I'm glad it looks like its become a keeper



he wont drive it, the top dont go back....it'll be like a lil trophy piece


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Nice build so far, I dig that color + chrome


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Looks great skim.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

dammit... nice!!! your one inspiring dude. I need to get back in the game:banghead:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> thanks my boy FTWORTHAZTEC hooked me up a used set of pre stamp gold center 13x7 72s for a good price. should give it a little old school feel but these will have a new school touch when pablo finishes them.




No problem homie.... You take care me I take care of u....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Fool said my rag stays in the shop while my "street build" continues outside my barn shop!
Oh Country Shit kicking lowrider building azz ! Lol keep it goin its all gonna be an Ez Fix!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Another good build!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> x2 and hittin the switches with ice cold AC blowing uffin:


while eating on an ice cream cone.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Skim said:


> this car from Mafia IV Life back in 1992 always stuck in my head.


never understood the mexican theme on that mafia car??


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm Bro looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

regal ryda said:


> he wont drive it, the top dont go back....it'll be like a lil trophy piece


the top COULD go back what up skim looks bad ass for a little side project lol damn


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> never understood the mexican theme on that mafia car??


that was the May 1992 cover Cinco De Mayo issue


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

This 63 is looking HARD.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Skim said:


> that was the May 1992 cover Cinco De Mayo issue


makes sense now thanks skim lol


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

the hard top tre is lookin real good Skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking badass.....:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


> this car from Mafia IV Life back in 1992 always stuck in my head.



LOVE IT


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Skim what is your 5.3 LS off of


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


> OG factory matching green, I even toyed with doing it in the OG matching 59 green inserts etc..



nice! one of my favorite colors.... now you're gonna need a set of NOS front and rear green mats!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

abelblack65 said:


> Skim what is your 5.3 LS off of


Silverado truck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks guys. had some time after work the other night to tear my window frames to get rechromed and will replace with new green EZ eye glass


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my old school 3 bar dayton KO's from southside customs - more 90's style shit


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Skim said:


> rechromed the bumpers and guards. Had all of my bumper brackets powder coated semi gloss black before assembling them


was the car originally from north dakota? if so thats a clean ass rust free car, most cars from the dakotas i ever seen are rusty. i work in the oilfields up here and i see a lot bombs for dirt cheap on a local online vehicle site.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> got my old school 3 bar dayton KO's from southside customs - more 90's style shit


should have gotten the receased one's to go with the green chip. but you should be able to receased the knock off's you have if you wanting to insert the green chips


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> *should have gotten the receased one's* to go with the green chip. but you should be able to receased the knock off's you have if you wanting to insert the green chips


Thats the ones I *did not* want. I wanted these 3 bar smooth domes. these came out in the 80's and early 90's. these are so hard to find in good useable condtition I looked for ever. I have a set of recessed 3 bars with chip on Hell Bent. I got them from 713 Ridaz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

warning said:


> was the car originally from north dakota? if so thats a clean ass rust free car, most cars from the dakotas i ever seen are rusty. i work in the oilfields up here and i see a lot bombs for dirt cheap on a local online vehicle site.


actually its a texas car. That bumper came off a 63 rag I bought out of colorado.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

must feel nice to be working on a 61+63+64 at the same time..........


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice......:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

holy frijoles :wow: thats a shit load of chingching right there wish i can afford work like this :worship:looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

all that chrome is gonna look real nice against that green


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt for my newest ride.....hurry up and finish


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

One of my favorite colors! Nice build!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks guys. i just had some more stuff finished for it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

that grill looks real nice tony


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

whats up Skim.... See you out in Vegas homie :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: bad ass build Skim...looking forward to seeing it done, always loved that color


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD SKIM


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

car is looking great, going to look real clean TTT!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> Thats the ones I *did not* want. I wanted these 3 bar smooth domes. these came out in the 80's and early 90's. these are so hard to find in good useable condtition I looked for ever. I have a set of recessed 3 bars with chip on Hell Bent. I got them from 713 Ridaz


so that's a hint. hell bent is still going to get some green. but then can't have then same on both. 713 ridaz is a cool dude.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Skim said:


> at first I had planned to shave the firewall but instead I think I am going to chrome the stock AC assembly and put it back.



there is a dude in texas that designs ac units for shaved firewalls. 

i got his number


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^^^Share it^^^^^^


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

it might be classic air or vingtage air, i know they in Texas


regal ryda said:


> ^^^^^Share it^^^^^^


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> this car from Mafia IV Life back in 1992 always stuck in my head.


:thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

EBAY said:


> there is a dude in texas that designs ac units for shaved firewalls.
> 
> i got his number


Any pics of what it looks like? Fitted and finished


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

wanted to join the thread....TTT


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Digging the build Skim


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

clean tre bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks guys i will have more pics tomorrow. a few but better than none


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started putting my front bumper together




























well this is the first time Ive built a 63, I kinda messed up. I guess you gotta put the headlight buckets in before the grille because theres not enuf room between the grille brackets and radiator support so Im gonna take the grille brackets off so i can slip those on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I know its some ghetto ass shit laying on cardboard to build my car but until Pablo is done in my shop I cant move it inside yet. inside, outside it dont really matter as long as I do it I guess.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

started assembling my headlight buckets


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I'll get new bulbs still


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sick mayne


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> started assembling my headlight buckets


Out of curiosity why not chrome the buckets too to match the rest? 

Have you had them chromed before and not turn out right?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Out of curiosity why not chrome the buckets too to match the rest?
> 
> Have you had them chromed before and not turn out right?


I have, they actually turn out good but I just painted them instead. I didnt have any done, the ones i had i sold them before I thought I was going to be ready for them.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> I have, they actually turn out good but I just painted them instead. I didnt have any done, the ones i had i sold them before I thought I was going to be ready for them.


:rofl: You got to much cool shit man :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: seis 3 looking badA$$ bro..would look nice to add a 42' moon-roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Just checking in... looking good Skim


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> I have, they actually turn out good but I just painted them instead. I didnt have any done, the ones i had i sold them before I thought I was going to be ready for them.



NICE TX CHROME


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> I have, they actually turn out good but I just painted them instead. I didnt have any done, the ones i had i sold them before I thought I was going to be ready for them.


Looks like you disassembled "Johnny 5"


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

The build is looking nice Skim. Got my 64 painted over the weekend and ready to start putting it back together this week. It will be in Vegas next month. Great build topic.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks like you disassembled "Johnny 5"


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks like you disassembled "Johnny 5"





Skim said:


>


Holy crap, that's hilarious!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:





BIG RED said:


> :rofl: You got to much cool shit man :thumbsup:





garageartguy said:


> :drama:





Marko57 said:


> :thumbsup: seis 3 looking badA$$ bro..would look nice to add a 42' moon-roof. :thumbsup:





doctahouse said:


> Just checking in... looking good Skim





Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE TX CHROME





817.TX. said:


> Looking good!! :nicoderm:





Wedo 505 said:


> The build is looking nice Skim. Got my 64 painted over the weekend and ready to start putting it back together this week. It will be in Vegas next month. Great build topic.





ShakeRoks said:


> Holy crap, that's hilarious!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


>


THIS NICCA CAN FIND N E PIC!!!!












NOW FIND ME A PIC OF A 64 WITH SPOTLIGHTS!
:thumbsup:



J/K BRA!! YET ANOTHA CLEAN ASS RIDE N CRUM!~~:420:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good but still needs patterns LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> got my old school 3 bar dayton KO's from southside customs - more 90's style shit



fool, dayton still makes those new.....they dont make these though....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> fool, dayton still makes those new.....they dont make these though....



Nasty. They stopped making them fluted ones along with slotted lexan tailight covers :shocked:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool, i was just in your hood yesterday and seen some slotted tail light covers......


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

Do you still have that chrome dash?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

tre its coming along sweet


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so earlier tonight kandy n chrome started out on the roof now. mostly in pearl fades. well see what happens


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh Shit!:facepalm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> so earlier tonight kandy n chrome started out on the roof now. mostly in pearl fades. well see what happens


sweet! let me borrow some money so I can catch up :biggrin: lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> so earlier tonight kandy n chrome started out on the roof now. mostly in pearl fades. well see what happens


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> so earlier tonight kandy n chrome started out on the roof now. mostly in pearl fades. well see what happens


You know the rules...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> Thats the ones I *did not* want. I wanted these 3 bar smooth domes. these came out in the 80's and early 90's. these are so hard to find in good useable condtition I looked for ever. I have a set of recessed 3 bars with chip on Hell Bent. I got them from 713 Ridaz


NICE TOUCH WITH THE 3 BAR DOMED TOPS!
I GOT SOME STASHED AWAY TOO, NEVER KNOW WHEN YOULL NEED THEM


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> I'll get new bulbs still


:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> so earlier tonight kandy n chrome started out on the roof now. mostly in pearl fades. well see what happens





BigVics58 said:


> You know the rules...


:yes:
Been waiting to see the pics of this :drama:

Whats up with some progress pics Skim :nicoderm:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Who's making those upper a arm crossbars? I need be a set of them


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mannnn Tony when I grow up , I wanna C just like u loc...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

blackcherry 84 said:


> :yes:
> Been waiting to see the pics of this :drama:
> 
> Whats up with some progress pics Skim :nicoderm:


finally in my shop for the roof patterns. excuse the cluster fck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so the plan is mostly all pearl overlapping fades. Im doing this straight 90's era style so Im trying to capture that Crenshaw Blvd 90's feel kinda like what you would see on the Young Hogg and Cali Swangin tapes.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

looking nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a sketch of the top. Kandy N Chrome drew up a few sketches and this is what I decided to roll with.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

no joke said:


> looking nice!


thanks homie!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweet build bro luv that color and patterns


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> a sketch of the top. Kandy N Chrome drew up a few sketches and this is what I decided to roll with.


Wen I grow up ima b just like u!!!

Keep repn north Texas bra!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sup Chris you going to Good Guys show this weekend?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


> so the plan is mostly all pearl overlapping fades. Im doing this straight 90's era style so Im trying to capture that Crenshaw Blvd 90's feel kinda like what you would see on the Young Hogg and Cali Swangin tapes.



:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

graham said:


> :thumbsup:


X2 that's a good look! And looking great so far :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> Sup Chris you going to Good Guys show this weekend?


I MIGHT GO!! WAT TIME U HEADING OUT?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn thanks to Tomas aka TexasGoldPlater hooked it up on my grille guard and bumper guards


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Going to look good with the pearl fades and gold touchs on it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big C said:


> Going to look good with the pearl fades and gold touchs on it.


never woulda thought I would ever had anything gold on any of my cars. times change I guess


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I MIGHT GO!! WAT TIME U HEADING OUT?


not sure yet


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

looking good skim you going to bust it out in vegas too ?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skim said:


>


John Deere in da back? :biggrin: fuk it!! pattern it out! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

skim, man you either hustle like no one has ever, or you gots phatpokets! you puttin cars together like LEGO'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> never woulda thought I would ever had anything gold on any of my cars. times change I guess


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> never woulda thought I would ever had anything gold on any of my cars. times change I guess


Did u clown my gold on my regal....fooo......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rick383 said:


> looking good skim you going to bust it out in vegas too ?


No Im taking my rag 4


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> skim, man you either hustle like no one has ever, or you gots phatpokets! you puttin cars together like LEGO'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no phat pockets over here. I just work basically 2 full time jobs to support it.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> no phat pockets over here. I just work basically 2 full time jobs to support it.


good thing you dont have an ex wife and 15 kids that were fathered out of wed loc


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:hno::yes:

Gonna be looking good Tony! I'll be sending my interior stuff down for the 59 to get some Krum Khrome soon. haha


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

watching dis


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I see u LOC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I see u LOC


SUP CUZZ WHAT IT C LIKE lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so as we continue, KANDY N CHROME doing his thing. I will post up pics as he goes, mind you, the yellow is only tape so dont get the idea Im going bright yellow cuz im not haha... Either way, this is not a quick one or 2 day job due to the fact that all these fades are going to overlap eachother. there is a combination of mini flake, lightly in certain areas but by the time shes done, it will look completely different than what you are about to see.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Skim said:


> so as we continue, KANDY N CHROME doing his thing. I will post up pics as he goes, mind you, the yellow is only tape so dont get the idea Im going bright yellow cuz im not haha... Either way, this is not a quick one or 2 day job due to the fact that all these fades are going to overlap eachother. there is a combination of mini flake, lightly in certain areas but by the time shes done, it will look completely different than what you are about to see.





Skim said:


>


thats going to look crazy skim , pablo will out do himself


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes I believe so!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

first of many more layers of pearl


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there will be many overlapping layers of pearl. I will post them as he goes.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Este whey


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Este whey


orale pues


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> never woulda thought I would ever had anything gold on any of my cars. times change I guess


Good as an accent on that green gold will look good this is one clean ass 63 . I fuckin love pattern tops


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Looking nifty :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> there will be many overlapping layers of pearl. I will post them as he goes.


 oh damn!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: Lookin good skim


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Love pearl patterns!!! Looking good:thumbsup:


Skim said:


>


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

The pearl top is lookin good. So when does the build topic start for that 58 in yo sig


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Its my twin until you got patterns   What up homie. Lookin good!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh PS Your 62 was put to good use


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn thats good to see it go to a good home. that car was a solid west texas 4 door shell


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Skim said:


> first of many more layers of pearl


looking good bro...see you in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn Homie This 63 Hardtop is coming out Nice! With all the projects you got when I visit which one can I drive?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Purple Haze said:


> Its my twin until you got patterns   What up homie. Lookin good!


Lemme get that niner lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Skim said:


> Lemme get that niner lol


Come get it homie. I'm not married to it


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> Come get it homie. I'm not married to it


I'll be watching his signature change!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Skim said:


> SUP CUZZ WHAT IT C LIKE lol


KICCIN CACC CEEIN COOL, HA HA HAAA IM CHILLIN


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

looking good skim :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks everybody for the encouraging words!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so heres a sample of whats more to come. as I said before, Kandy N Chrome is putting it down. I cant say enough how grateful I am for everything hes done to my cars and this is one more reason why. Each time he does a car I just trip on how hes able to think this shit up. Heres halfway into it and its starting to come together. Still more overlaps to do, we have a couple more different shades of pearl hes gonna lay down. Heres what it looks like as of now. Im amazed.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

"Like Crenshaw in the 90's" lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cant wait to see it, a few more shades of pearls and some sunlight.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Skim said:


> "Like Crenshaw in the 90's" lol


lovin that style and color choice is poppin :shocked:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

sicc


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn that top is coming out sick!!!!!


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Skim said:


> so heres a sample of whats more to come. as I said before, Kandy N Chrome is putting it down. I cant say enough how grateful I am for everything hes done to my cars and this is one more reason why. Each time he does a car I just trip on how hes able to think this shit up. Heres halfway into it and its starting to come together. Still more overlaps to do, we have a couple more different shades of pearl hes gonna lay down. Heres what it looks like as of now. Im amazed.


G'DAMN, this right here :wow: TTT!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Looking good bro. Very nice


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> Looking good bro. Very nice


thanks bean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> "Like Crenshaw in the 90's" lol


:fool2:
Great choice to go with that 90's look Skim....love that shit


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

looking good skim


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Off the chain Skim,and that painter has hella talent


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

Skim said:


> so heres a sample of whats more to come. as I said before, Kandy N Chrome is putting it down. I cant say enough how grateful I am for everything hes done to my cars and this is one more reason why. Each time he does a car I just trip on how hes able to think this shit up. Heres halfway into it and its starting to come together. Still more overlaps to do, we have a couple more different shades of pearl hes gonna lay down. Heres what it looks like as of now. Im amazed.




PABLO IS TRUELY GIFTED MAN, THAT SHIT IS COLD AS HELL AND I KNOW THE PICS DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT PEAR POP IN THE SUN!!!:worship: :boink::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got damn! Big thangs goinz on at Skimpala..~


----------



## Procta (Dec 18, 2008)

current favorite build thread


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Procta said:


> current favorite build thread


Same - Threads like these inspire to me to step my game up in a major way, in all regards.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking good my niccuh. 
Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cars turnin out great, ima check it out tommorow!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:worship: :run:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> Sup Chris you going to Good Guys show this weekend?


Watch out heard gas monkey garage will be in the househno:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

CJAY said:


> PABLO IS TRUELY GIFTED MAN, THAT SHIT IS COLD AS HELL AND I KNOW THE PICS DONT DO IT JUSTICE!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT PEAR POP IN THE SUN!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


true, all those different overlapping pearls will look sic in the sun.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Waitin on sum mo pics:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Me tooooo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its been shitty weather so i have to wait for the sun to come out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> its been shitty weather so i have to wait for the sun to come out


no you don't. i'm sure you have some of them railroad lights you can plug up in the shop to show the patterned roof....


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice ride and additional touches to your ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice six four Skim! Coming along fantastically lol. Very motivational.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Skim said:


> its been shitty weather so i have to wait for the sun to come out




I got sum pics


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn keeps getting better and better


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

awe damn your pics look wat better than mine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

now all we got left is a little wet sand and reclear an buff. im amazed at this roof. way better than i could have imagined.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Skim said:


> so heres a sample of whats more to come. as I said before, Kandy N Chrome is putting it down. I cant say enough how grateful I am for everything hes done to my cars and this is one more reason why. Each time he does a car I just trip on how hes able to think this shit up. Heres halfway into it and its starting to come together. Still more overlaps to do, we have a couple more different shades of pearl hes gonna lay down. Heres what it looks like as of now. Im amazed.


:naughty:Lookin real sexy Skim


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I got sum pics


:fool2:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I got sum pics


GAWDDDD DAMMMMMMMM :run:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Good heavens that's dope :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow !!!!!!!! Bad asssssssssss


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Another bad ass ride!


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I got sum pics


:wow:
Don't know how the hell u envision this before u lay the patterns down but gawt damn that is is bad ass!!!

definitely hitting u up to do my roof when I get to that stage


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man I wish I had a HARD TOP....... BANGGIN WORK!!!!!


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

Damn looks badass Skim !! See y'all in VEGAS !!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I got sum pics


Awesome!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Man I wish I had a HARD TOP....... BANGGIN WORK!!!!!


we can trade for that ace rag


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Very niceeeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my uppers and lower yesterday. built by Fons in detroit. As you can see, lowers have the caprice ball joints since Im running the caprice spindle and disc brake swap.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

window frames I rechromed. They werent bad but they had some pitting so they got rechromed.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 3 wing KOs arrived from SouthSide Customs. Old school 3 wing twists


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> got my uppers and lower yesterday. built by Fons in detroit. As you can see, lowers have the caprice ball joints since Im running the caprice spindle and disc brake swap.


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I took this shitty cell phone pic before the roof was done so you could see the pastel green. It looks a different color in the pics after it was done and cleared


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some close up of the overlap fades. theres a lot of them that dont really show up untill you see it in person.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DAMN THIS 63 IS FUCKING






..... SKIM!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got my indoor confirmation for Vegas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN THIS 63 IS FUCKING
> View attachment 551284
> ..... SKIM!!!!!!



damn ozkar you crack me up with them pics lol!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> damn ozkar you crack me up with them pics lol!!


:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> I took this shitty cell phone pic before the roof was done so you could see the pastel green. It looks a different color in the pics after it was done and cleared


damn this is nice ! wait.... hold up.... sup wit all that damn baking soda man???? u cookin? :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn this is nice ! wait.... hold up.... sup wit all that damn baking soda man???? u cookin? :roflmao::roflmao:


Ssssshhhhh that's not baking soda :shh: LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

keeps the fridge fresh


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

top notch


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! Looking badass Skim!
Aspen green is a bad ass color and name. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good heavens


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Skim said:


> some close up of the overlap fades. theres a lot of them that dont really show up untill you see it in person.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Skim this 63 is going to be a HARD one! Can't wait to see the finished project! Pablo definatly put it down on this roof.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

He gonna do your dash too?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> He gonna do your dash too?


I dont know if he will have time, were limited due to vegas.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all in due time then, gotta rep the M in vegas! shit wish i could go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

my chic took me a couple years ago, an its a damn good thing she was with me or i might not have survived!!!!


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

the roof came out sick!! gonna be a really nice car when its done...cant wait to see it in person in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> the roof came out sick!! gonna be a really nice car when its done...cant wait to see it in person in Vegas :thumbsup:


That would be nice but this wont be in vegas but my 64 conv will though. yours is turning out bad ass


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> my chic took me a couple years ago, an its a damn good thing she was with me or i might not have survived!!!!


I get tired after a few days cuz theres just so much happening. I be falling asleep everywhere n shit.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

your trey is off the hook bro!! i am on the same page with your theme, i gotta post my trey rebuild here in a sec.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Skim said:


> we can trade for that ace rag


Hmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good skim


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Really diggin the purple and green combo on the roof, looks dope..


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

damn, this thing is bad ass. ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Skim said:


> some close up of the overlap fades. theres a lot of them that dont really show up untill you see it in person.


:420:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Lookin good Tony!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> some close up of the overlap fades. theres a lot of them that dont really show up untill you see it in person.


He needs to save some of that talent for my rust bucket!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> I get tired after a few days cuz theres just so much happening. I be falling asleep everywhere n shit.


i fell aslepp in the stands in san antonio when "the joker" danced lol


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

This is some motivation right here.... I am loving what I see..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for skim and this badass tre


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy shit, thats a crazy paintjob! awesome work!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 63 IMPALA


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

npazzin said:


> i fell aslepp in the stands in san antonio when "the joker" danced lol


I was at that show.


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I got sum pics


Shut em down!!!!:yessad:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

WT look killa in Vegas Skim.

Patterned roof is BANANAS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thx. roof almost ready to be sanded and buffed along with the rest of the car


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass rides skim


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> thx. roof almost ready to be sanded and buffed along with the rest of the car


DAMN! WHY YOU GOTTA MAKE THINGS LOOK SO EASY?!?!?!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Damnnnnnn that roof looks hella good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good before wet-sand


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

Tre is bad...what setup goin in it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

80' DEVILLE' said:


> Tre is bad...what setup goin in it?


Im still debating.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see in person


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

what all did u have to do to use caprice spindles? did u just change out the balljoints or is there any other modifications to it?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

luxurysport87 said:


> what all did u have to do to use caprice spindles? did u just change out the balljoints or is there any other modifications to it?


lower control arms have to be modded with a ring to accept caprice lower balljoint


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

im thinking about selling this car if anybody is interested. comes with everything. reasonable offers no trades! would be one of the cleanest on the street just needs to be finished.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> im thinking about selling this car if anybody is interested. comes with everything. reasonable offers no trades! would be one of the cleanest on the street just needs to be finished.


HOWZ MUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:|


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> im thinking about selling this car if anybody is interested. comes with everything. reasonable offers no trades! would be one of the cleanest on the street just needs to be finished.


Shit I just might scoop this up pm me the price homie id Take it straight to homies hydraulics and cut this bitch for hydros


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres the deal, its got the following

ROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME
13X7 GOLD CENTER 72 SPOKE DAYTONS (PRE STAMPED)
FRAME OFF ROTISSERIE BUILT, PAINTED BELLY, PAINTED TO MATCH AND PARTIALLY WRAPPED FRAME, - ALL STRESS POINTS ARE DONE, STILL THE CAR HAS NEVER BEEN CUT YET.
5.3 ls-1 FUEL INJECTED ENGINE FROM NEWER TAHOE
CHROME UNDIES : MOLDED AND WRAPPED UPPERS AND LOWERS WITH CAPRICE BALL JOINTS FOR CAPRICE DISC BRAKE CONVERSION
CHROME FORD 9" LINCOLN VERSAILLES DISC BRAKE REAR END (SHORT TO CLEAR SKIRTS)
CHROME PLATED GRILLE, HEADLIGHT BEZELS, TAILIGHT HOUSINGS, REAR TRUNK COVES, TRIM, SEAT TRIM, DASH HOUSING, NEW RECHROME FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS, LICENSE PLATE PANELS
GOLD PLATED FRONT GRILLE GUARD AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS WITH THE CHROME PLATED BILLET TIPS
RECHROMED WINDOW QUARTER GLASS FRAMES
NEW WEATHER STRIPPING, DOOR SEALS, MISC NEW RUBBERS
BRAND NEW NEW WINDSHIELD GLASS / RUBBER
THIS CAR IS ROCK SOLID, NOT ONE SINGLE FENDER, DOOR HOOD OR TRUNK HAS EVER BEEN REPLACED SINCE CAR WAS NEW. NO PATCHES ON THE FLOOR, BODY OR ANYTHING EVER. THIS WAS AN $8000 SOLID OG CAR BEFORE THE BUILD, NOT TO MENTION COST OF BODY AND PAINT, THEN THE COST OF HAVING THE ROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME. BODY STRAIGHT AS AN ARROW DOWN THE SIDES.

HAS ALL THE INTERIOR BUT NEEDS TO BE REDONE. JUST NEEDS TO BE FINISHED. I HAVE TO FINISH ANOTHER CAR INSTEAD.

13.5 obo or best real offer. im willing to flex a little


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh: already for sale ..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :uh: already for sale ..


sometimes you gotta make decisions you dont want but they are for the best


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

But if it doesnt I will just keep building


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> Heres the deal, its got the following
> 
> ROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME
> 13X7 GOLD CENTER 72 SPOKE DAYTONS (PRE STAMPED)
> ...


Will try to move some cars around and get this tre from you big homie


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

Good price


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

might be sold already


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> might be sold already


 making major makes. what's going to be out next b4 2013 or coming our for 2013. the 61 or the 58?hno:


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Will try to move some cars around and get this tre from you big homie



sex offenders cannot move cars that easy


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

marquis_on_3 said:


> sex offenders cannot move cars that easy


U mad bitch? So u makin shit up now cuz I got half a dozen real rides and u got a fuckin 4 door grand marquis


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN 13.5 IS A SOLID ASS PRICE FOR THE CAR


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

and i still dont have the aids...now goodnight hope the aids dont catch up before ur done moving ur shit to the junkyard for garage room:rofl:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Skim said:


> Heres the deal, its got the followingROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME13X7 GOLD CENTER 72 SPOKE DAYTONS (PRE STAMPED)FRAME OFF ROTISSERIE BUILT, PAINTED BELLY, PAINTED TO MATCH AND PARTIALLY WRAPPED FRAME, - ALL STRESS POINTS ARE DONE, STILL THE CAR HAS NEVER BEEN CUT YET.5.3 ls-1 FUEL INJECTED ENGINE FROM NEWER TAHOECHROME UNDIES : MOLDED AND WRAPPED UPPERS AND LOWERS WITH CAPRICE BALL JOINTS FOR CAPRICE DISC BRAKE CONVERSIONCHROME FORD 9" LINCOLN VERSAILLES DISC BRAKE REAR END (SHORT TO CLEAR SKIRTS)CHROME PLATED GRILLE, HEADLIGHT BEZELS, TAILIGHT HOUSINGS, REAR TRUNK COVES, TRIM, SEAT TRIM, DASH HOUSING, NEW RECHROME FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS, LICENSE PLATE PANELSGOLD PLATED FRONT GRILLE GUARD AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS WITH THE CHROME PLATED BILLET TIPSRECHROMED WINDOW QUARTER GLASS FRAMESNEW WEATHER STRIPPING, DOOR SEALS, MISC NEW RUBBERSBRAND NEW NEW WINDSHIELD GLASS / RUBBERTHIS CAR IS ROCK SOLID, NOT ONE SINGLE FENDER, DOOR HOOD OR TRUNK HAS EVER BEEN REPLACED SINCE CAR WAS NEW. NO PATCHES ON THE FLOOR, BODY OR ANYTHING EVER. THIS WAS AN $8000 SOLID OG CAR BEFORE THE BUILD, NOT TO MENTION COST OF BODY AND PAINT, THEN THE COST OF HAVING THE ROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME. BODY STRAIGHT AS AN ARROW DOWN THE SIDES.HAS ALL THE INTERIOR BUT NEEDS TO BE REDONE. JUST NEEDS TO BE FINISHED. I HAVE TO FINISH ANOTHER CAR INSTEAD.13.5 obo or best real offer. im willing to flex a little


Wow, that's a come up!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> sometimes you gotta make decisions you dont want but they are for the best


YUP . JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT THE OUT COME WOULD BE LIKE..:banghead:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> YUP . JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT THE OUT COME WOULD BE LIKE..:banghead:


i know man. me too homie. trust me but i have something that i absolutely have to do


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Skim said:


> i know man. me too homie. trust me but i have something that i absolutely have to do


Sounds like your hell bent on finishing something.......


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> i know man. me too homie. trust me but i have something that i absolutely have to do


You know CALI IMAGE only allows rags in and you want a piece of the 401K


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

pics in current state of condition


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> i know man. me too homie. trust me but i have something that i absolutely have to do


Hell Bent or the bus?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sold thsnks everybody who asked.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Hope whoever bought it continue the build topic.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> sold thsnks everybody who asked.


uffin:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

deal of the century right there. where is it going to?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> deal of the century right there. where is it going to?


X2 where it going too?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nigeria













jk

new mexico


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigerian money order from the prince of Nigeria? Lol


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Nigerian money order from the prince of Nigeria? Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

its coming to the DUKECITY


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

that's a hell of a deal, congrats Skim and to the new owner


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!! NICE BUILD GOING TO A NEW HOME! GREAT DEAL!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


I know he could turn this into a showstopper


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lol this fool


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


this is a asswhooppin moment


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I think this is the first time someone else selling their ride, dissapointed me lol!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what asshole puts a hot tub in a 57 much less a vert! :barf:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> I know its some ghetto ass shit laying on cardboard to build my car but until Pablo is done in my shop I cant move it inside yet. inside, outside it dont really matter as long as I do it I guess.


Why is that ghetto? I do that shit all the time, better than layin in dirt and on rocks!! haha..what you gettin into now?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


Hot tub time machine.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Why is that ghetto? I do that shit all the time, better than layin in dirt and on rocks!! haha..what you gettin into now?


Been there, I got new double corrugated boxes stacked on stand by for those moments! Better to have, than to want.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


Another world heard from......

What's happenin Seth? How everything's good down in FLA.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

im getting excited to get her home i think im falling in love


Skim said:


> thx. roof almost ready to be sanded and buffed along with the rest of the car


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dukecityrider said:


> im getting excited to get her home i think im falling in love


 looks better in person, you gonna be happy !


----------



## juiced 63 (Oct 21, 2012)

how hard is it to get the dash out? im getting one that does not have the holes for the dash mat.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> Named after the color. 59 aspen green
> 
> I wanted to wait til I got further along to start a build up thread but Ive been doing a lot of work to it recently.
> 
> ...


 I miss my shit lol..... JK! throw it in the gutta cant wait to see what next :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


> im getting excited to get her home i think im falling in love


Congrats bro... Been a great build so far. Love the color scheme!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Congrats bro... Been a great build so far. Love the color scheme!


*Yup...Pics when it gets to NM!!*


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn homie I can't wait to see this done!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam homie this ride came out dope as hell and quick ur making the rest of us look bad lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Sold the 63 to cop that new joint...


I have pics of this driving!!!!! in Reno for Hott August nights poor car


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

any pics of this 63 in new mexico yet :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> any pics of this 63 in new mexico yet :drama:


:wow:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


>


You bought it?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:yes:


MR.59 said:


> You bought it?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

keep the build thread going!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Im gonna try just sent the fenderwells to get that texas chrome gonna get the moter installed out there before i bring her home but who knows im addicted to selling these cars so as i do more work price gonna go up but i will sell her


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

thats the style im going for with my 95 fleetwood.. and i cant find these kos anywhere..



Skim said:


> got my old school 3 bar dayton KO's from southside customs - more 90's style shit


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

Skim said:


> thx. roof almost ready to be sanded and buffed along with the rest of the car


:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

wheres this tre now?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> wheres this tre now?


New mexico


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

no its in Minnesota


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> no its in Minnesota


:facepalm: my bad


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Well time I bring this bad boy back to the top!! :naughty: 

When I picked it up from krum, Tx in January


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

here are a few pics of the roof in the sun from that day....


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice ride !!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn nice car!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks homies.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

havent really done much to the car it self.... got some stainless redone


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got the car on jacks right now, getting it ready for a few touch ups before i put it back together.


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Y U H8TIN said:


> Got the car on jacks right now, getting it ready for a few touch ups before i put it back together.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Y U H8TIN said:


> Got the car on jacks right now, getting it ready for a few touch ups before i put it back together.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

sweet since day 1...........:thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep it up, you got a great base to build from :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Tage said:


> :thumbsup:





deejay3rd said:


> :thumbsup:





kandypaint said:


> sweet since day 1...........:thumbsup:





zooter86 said:


> Keep it up, you got a great base to build from :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

The engine (bad cell phone pics)


----------



## Levoloveusa (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, nice car. Nice jopb.
Let me know please, where is the good place rechrome for bumpers
Thanks


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like detroit diesel green


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

dammm dog


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> Looks like detroit diesel green


No, it's AspenGreen


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good bRO....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Looking good bRO....


Thanks bro..... Get ready i picked up some paint supplies today.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Glad your sharing the progress of "Aspen Green 63":thumbsup:I'm tuned in!


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Keep it moving bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Glad your sharing the progress of "Aspen Green 63":thumbsup:I'm tuned in!


Thanks homie 



Willie V. said:


> :thumbsup:





RO68RAG said:


> Keep it moving bro


Thanks bROtherz


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got some work done last night.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need to do that to my rechromed bumpers.....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I need to do that to my rechromed bumpers.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got a few things done last night.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

We coming!! ROLLERZ ONLY TWIN CITIEZ :naughty:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> We coming!! ROLLERZ ONLY TWIN CITIEZ :naughty:






looking good bro....im staring to like that color more and more every time i see these parts getting painted up.....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks bRO...
Back in the garage this weekend, bumper bolts


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Feels like Christmas with the cold weather and getting this in the mail today!! 










Thanks Freaky Tales.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn nice wheels


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking good bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Lolohopper said:


> Damn nice wheels


thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Looking good bro


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good glad to see its getting finished


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

big C said:


> Looking good glad to see its getting finished


Thanks homie.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

picked up an extra lincoln versailles rear end with new rotors and calipers a few weeks ago at the swap meet. deal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

R u sure thats versaille?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> picked up an extra lincoln versailles rear end with new rotors and calipers a few weeks ago at the swap meet. deal of the year!!!!!!!


 sorry to say that's not a versaille homie


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

lone star said:


> R u sure thats versaille?





regal ryda said:


> sorry to say that's not a versaille homie


look like the one on my 63... :dunno: how can i tell?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

if you look at the axle housing notice it kinda tapers going down to the drums.....Versailles don't have coil spring perches they are leaf spring cars


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> if you look at the axle housing notice it kinda tapers going down to the drums.....Versailles don't have coil spring perches they are leaf spring cars


i see the difference now... is it even a ford 9" ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The coil spring perch dead give away. Maybe its outta mark or something....measure wheel surface to wheel surface....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

lone star said:


> The coil spring perch dead give away. Maybe its outta mark or something....measure wheel surface to wheel surface....


coo, good thing i only payed $120 for it.. thought i had came up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

It still has use if it measures 60 inch or less. If it measures more thab 60 inch. Its not much use on impalas. Maybe a mustang guy would want it. I dobt know much about mustang conversions though


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

lone star said:


> It still has use if it measures 60 inch or less. If it measures more thab 60 inch. Its not much use on impalas. Maybe a mustang guy would want it. I dobt know much about mustang conversions though


thanks for the info homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Minor set back bRO. . no big deal... we live and learn. NOW LETZ GET SHIT CRAKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Minor set back bRO. . no big deal... we live and learn. NOW LETZ GET SHIT CRAKIN :thumbsup:


Thats right bROtha


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

not much, front bumper.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Hey bro I'm checking out your build. What did you get done to this stainless? I thinking of getting mine chromed.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

On the stainless, Just fixed the dings, dents and then polishing. Aluminum pieces got chromed.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

My engine guy dropping off the..... Yup, Big Block!! :naughty:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Hahaha........nice bro


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

good to see my old ride getting finished up ILL BE WATCHIN THIS BUILD:h5:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Hahaha........nice bro


thanks bro 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> good to see my old ride getting finished up ILL BE WATCHIN THIS BUILD:h5:


thanks homie... love the color you sprayed on the car.



Tage said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Tage


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> My engine guy dropping off the..... Yup, Big Block!! :naughty:



cant wait to hear the mutha fucker bRO..... looking good ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> cant wait to hear the mutha fucker bRO..... looking good ....


Same here bRO..... Should sound nasty!!!! I hope


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Back in the garage tonight


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Helped the bROther cheloRO75 work on his sons Taylor Tot stroller tonight too. 










Lil man is gonna be looking good bRO.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking good guys


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Same here bRO..... Should sound nasty!!!! I hope


 oh it is bRO



Y U H8TIN said:


> Back in the garage tonight


looking good bRO



Y U H8TIN said:


> Helped the bROther cheloRO75 work on his sons Taylor Tot stroller tonight too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help....



RO68RAG said:


> Looking good guys


----------



## augustine.p (Oct 9, 2013)

Gorgeous build, looks similar to the OEM color on my 63 Galaxie


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone... 

Still chopping at it, I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got the car on jacks right now, getting it ready for a few touch ups before i put it back together.


:wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT got ur parts back from the chromer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good


Thanks homie 


cheloRO75 said:


> TTT got ur parts back from the chromer bro :thumbsup:





cheloRO75 said:


> TTT....


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Some krum tx chrome came in the other day....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> :naughty:


 JUST ROLLIN THRU BRO, LOOKS GREAT KEEP THE HAMMER DOWN BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Y U H8TIN said:


> :naughty:


Look at the fool laying down back there. Looks like a creeper! :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

car is looking good, keep it up!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what made you go with a big block?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Willie V. said:


> Look at the fool laying down back there. Looks like a creeper! :roflmao:


hahaha......you know!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

npazzin said:


> what made you go with a big block?


Just wanted something different... Not the same old 327,350, 383 stroker....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> JUST ROLLIN THRU BRO, LOOKS GREAT KEEP THE HAMMER DOWN BRO!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Dan-O



Willie V. said:


> Look at the fool laying down back there. Looks like a creeper! :roflmao:


Haha



64_EC_STYLE said:


> car is looking good, keep it up!


Thanks homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas cool you went with it cause of the look, not power to weight ratio!


Y U H8TIN said:


> Just wanted something different... Not the same old 327,350, 383 stroker....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Y U H8TIN said:


> :naughty:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

npazzin said:


> thas cool you went with it cause of the look, not power to weight ratio!


Thanks.... Yeah I did put all that in to thought, but didn't really care too much about the power, all tho it's it is punched out and it will be pushing about 425HP. :sprint:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias Johnny.....


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bro I'm tired of being your parts runner


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

love the progress homie. u are doing the car justice!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

DUB562 said:


> lookin good :thumbsup:


Thanks homie



Skim said:


> love the progress homie. u are doing the car justice!


Thanks skim


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Bro I'm tired of being your parts runner



Haha, hang in there, only a few more parts bro..


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice ride love the color!


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE BUILD ON YOUR 63 COLOR LOOKS GREAT WERE DID YOUR GET ENGINE PAINT FROM


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Very nice ride love the color!


Thanks. 



ROB327 said:


> NICE BUILD ON YOUR 63 COLOR LOOKS GREAT WERE DID YOUR GET ENGINE PAINT FROM


Thanks, the old man that build it for me painted it. I gave hit the paint code and he got it in high temp paint.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the help today bRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> thanks for the help today bRO:thumbsup:


Anytime bro..... Next time just try not to lock my ass in the car!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got a few things done today...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good, cant wait to see this ride finished, badass tre!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good, cant wait to see this ride finished, badass tre!


x63:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good, cant wait to see this ride finished, badass tre!





TONY MONTANA said:


> x63:h5:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


Thanks for the props homies  same here can't wait to have it on the streets this spring.....

Well more bolts for the chrome shop...... Where's my parts runner at!?(cheloRO75) Haha


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Haha. Yeah the price juz went up Bahaha. Looking good bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Haha. Yeah the price juz went up Bahaha. Looking good bro


It's coo bro I have a lil extra money in my PayPal account.....:roflmao:

Thanks for the help on Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of my bucket. Look like twins.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> It's coo bro I have a lil extra money in my PayPal account.....:roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for the help on Saturday. :thumbsup:


Oh shit I forgot Bhaha. Never mind price stays the same ..


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's a pic of my bucket. Look like twins.


Haha nice bro.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Look nice, what ball joints are those?


Y U H8TIN said:


> Got a few things done today...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Look nice, what ball joints are those?


Thanks.... 80's Caprice


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got a little something done last weekend... Thanks for the help bro (cheloRO75)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Gonna be getting back in the garage in the next few days. Had to order some parts and make a quick run to texas.... :facepalm:

Oh and its been cold as fuck up here!!! -40 to -50 :chuck:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good. We should of stayed in Texas shiiiittt


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Looking good. We should of stayed in Texas shiiiittt


I told foo!! But you were on that I want to go home and see my kids bullshit... Haha J/K bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice homos


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> I told foo!! But you were on that I want to go home and see my kids bullshit... Haha J/K bro


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, the old man that build it for me painted it. I gave hit the paint code and he got it in high temp paint.


 Hey Bro can he match any paint to do high temp paint ? I need a blue to match my car . lemme know k


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey what can I say I'm a family man. Hahah


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::420:


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the bumps :nicoderm:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Gonna be getting back in the garage in the next few days. Had to order some parts and make a quick run to texas.... :facepalm:
> 
> Oh and its been cold as fuck up here!!! -40 to -50 :chuck:


 Same weather here Bro !! Stay Warm !! See you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> Same weather here Bro !! Stay Warm !! See you soon :thumbsup:


sounds good dan-O


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

This is some bullshit!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> This is some bullshit!!!



hno: fire up that heater.....i might have some 63 parts forsale.....that the owner left here about 10 weeks ago..... oh killem


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> hno: fire up that heater.....i might have some 63 parts forsale.....that the owner left here about 10 weeks ago..... oh killem


I'll take them.. Drop them off!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> I'll take them.. Drop them off!



hell no... local pickup only:roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> hell no... local pickup only:roflmao:


I'll remember that next time you need help loading up your raggedy rag!! BOOM!!:roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> I'll remember that next time you need help loading up your raggedy rag!! BOOM!!:roflmao:





bhahahaha... now there on the blvd with a free sign... :rofl:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

looking good brotha


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

fantasma loco said:


> looking good brotha


Thanks ghost man.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got back from California...For some reason I can't seem to stay home when it's 20-30 below zero!! Time to stay my ass home and finish the bad boy!! 


Pics coming soon... I hope, haha


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant blame ya for that!!! I moved from NE to TX, an it was 16 degrees this mornin. Must be global warming lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice build.. G/L


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Not much....


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got a little something done last weekend... Thanks for the help bro (cheloRO75)


:shocked:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

area651rider said:


> :shocked:


:nosad:.............


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Not much....


:shocked:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey bro stay warm and dont get stuck in all the snowwwwwww !! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

were running out of time brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> were running out of time brother!!!!!!!!


 HA ! :facepalm:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Shiiiiiit :around:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Where them pics? Gotta be some new progress.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

Willie V. said:


> Where them pics? Gotta be some new progress.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Willie V. said:


> Where them pics? Gotta be some new progress.


Sorry no more pics!! :roflmao:



RIDDLER said:


> :thumbsup:


You can check it out when you come to drop off all your trim!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok one more.... :facepalm: got these a few days ago :roflmao:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Where's my parts runner at!? Need these to go to the chrome shop ASAP!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Where's my parts runner at!? Need these to go to the chrome shop ASAP!!




about damn time.... ill have him swing thru the garage tomorrow... or maybe even today


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Gonna shave the firewall....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I would have ran ac and heat


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> I would have ran ac and heat


I am, I'm going with the vintage air kit.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Y U H8TIN said:


> I am, I'm going with the vintage air kit.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> I am, I'm going with the vintage air kit.


 LOL , Almost dont need air where we live Bro! But I am going the same way to ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good chief


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good paisa....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Picked up this 700r4 last night. Dropping it off with the transmission guy tomorrow to get it ready for BIG BLOCK.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Looking good chief





cheloRO75 said:


> looking good paisa....


Thanks homies.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Well decided to mold my spindles and calipers.. :facepalm:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Well decided to mold my spindles and calipers.. :facepalm:


 HOLY CHIT MANG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Dropped off the tranny today, should be ready next week.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> HOLY CHIT MANG! :thumbsup:


i think im going a lil overboard on a street car.......


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Goood build homie!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

keep it up bro.... i need some of ur motivation ..:banghead:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

The chromer stopped by my garage and dropped my spindles and a few more bolts.. And left with calipers and a few other parts.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

jspekdc2 said:


> Goood build homie!!


Thanks homie..



cheloRO75 said:


> keep it up bro.... i need some of ur motivation ..:banghead:


92 days playa..


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> i think im going a lil overboard on a street car.......


 DITTO BRO !! ITS ALL GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

A few extra parts I picked up at the swap meet this morning.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Picked up my tranny on Thursday... I'll post pics after I spray it... 

Picked up my calipers today.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Before


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Coming out real nice dood :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> Coming out real nice dood :thumbsup:





RO68RAG said:


> Nice bro





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:drama:Very nice bro !


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Cleaned up the tranny a little bit last night, getting it ready for paint.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Just sitting here want for my painter to free up!! :facepalm:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn I love your ride! Bad ass!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn I love your ride! Bad ass!!





cheloRO75 said:


> looking good bro


Thanks.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Did a little work in the garage today.

Tranny painted.



Coils painted.


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Did a little work in the garage today.
> 
> Tranny painted.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

az63 said:


> ??





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homies.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Not much in the last few days... 2 12pk and a few temples for the firewall.. Haha, 81 days!!! 
:facepalm:


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

clean build homie


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice build


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

colo64imp said:


> clean build homie





Hoppn62 said:


> nice build


Thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Pics coming soon.......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good homeboy


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

big C said:


> Looking good homeboy


Thanks homie


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Back at it..... 70 days to go :facepalm:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

We getting there..... 

First coat of high build up primer. The homie Chelo getting down.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks great Bro, To bad I missed you this last weekend in the cities. See you soon !:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

backyard boogie.... color soon?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Damn page 3....:facepalm: Gonna get back on the grind next week. :naughty:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

It was great letting loose with you this weekend bro ! And also Blowing you guys up. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Really nice build


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I like this car a lot ?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

post updates on this sixfo.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT Looking good homie cant wait to see it get finished ! Im glad it went to a good home


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

KERN_COUNTY661 said:


> post updates on this sixfo.


63 not "fo"


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks mike.. but some time i feel like im going backwards with it tho... :facepalm:
I just picked up a full wrapped frame for it yesterday. :naughty:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Thanks mike.. but some time i feel like im going backwards with it tho... :facepalm:
> I just picked up a full wrapped frame for it yesterday. :naughty:


awwww shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

A week later and nothing done to the frame yet..... ill be dropping off the frame at the sandblasting place some time this week.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I thought this car had a part wrap allready. Am i wrong?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I thought this car had a part wrap allready. Am i wrong?


it dose.. but cant go wrong with a fully wrapped and molded one.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Keep it going!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Give Her Shit Bro, Its snowing up in Canada already !!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Thanks mike.. but some time i feel like im going backwards with it tho... :facepalm:
> I just picked up a full wrapped frame for it yesterday. :naughty:


nice bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Thanks mike.. but some time i feel like im going backwards with it tho... :facepalm:
> I just picked up a full wrapped frame for it yesterday. :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Dropped it off at the sandblasting shop today.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Picked up my frame from the sandblaster today... Time to get my grind on!!:boink:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

This molding a frame shit gets old quick....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> This molding a frame shit gets old quick....


lol will be well worth it whn u done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Fuck yeah it get old for some shit u don't even see.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64. Been there


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> This molding a frame shit gets old quick....


 CHROME THAT SUCKER BRO !:biggrin: Lookin good !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Y U H8TIN said:


> This molding a frame shit gets old quick... atleast all you gotta do is grind an smooth it out!!!!!! time consuming ya, but so is cutting, fitting, welding!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

.…………when shit just ain't going your way in the garage, it's best just to walk away...... For the night.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hell yeah


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

I wanna go


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

A little more work done.. 

From this


To this 






And almost there...


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good .... gracias por las Cervezas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame looks bad ass,,,


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> looking good .... gracias por las Cervezas


Thanks..... Any time playa



Skim said:


> Frame looks bad ass,,,


Thanks skim.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

One step closer.... A few more hours and onto the next section.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Frame work is coming along smoothly


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

clean ass frame, looks like it came reinforced from the factory. are you going to paint it or powdercoat?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> Frame work is coming along smoothly


Thanks



drasticbean said:


> Beautiful


Thanks 



GALLO 59 said:


> clean ass frame, looks like it came reinforced from the factory. are you going to paint it or powdercoat?


Thanks, yeah I'm gonna go with paint.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> One step closer.... A few more hours and onto the next section.


Damm bro you should to my next frame!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Smooth. Clean work homie.


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Damm bro you should to my next frame!


:loco:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


>





jspekdc2 said:


> Smooth. Clean work homie.


thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

frames looking sharp bro


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice ride bro gonna be sweet when finished. How much are those caprice spindles gonna kick your wheels out?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Fuck!!! I need to get back on my grind ASAP.. :facepalm:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Fuck!!! I need to get back on my grind ASAP.. :facepalm:



yes we do :banghead:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> yes we do :banghead:


That's the plan after the 1st of the year .... Right now I'm enjoying the west cost weather.:boink:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Pg3...... Damn, 1st day back in the garage tonight.. Let's see how much cleaning I can do so I can hit it hard starting tomorrow... It's been cold as fuck up here.... :chuck:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> frames looking sharp bro


 SHARP ? Looks pretty SMOOOTH To me Brother ! lol jus kidding ! Get her done bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT Aspen green


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

so finally got back on this hoe.... frame is done and ready for paint, talked to the painter today and im dropping it off in two weeks:boink:. Should be down hill from here on out. I hpoe. :facepalm:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Sooooooo, I didn't forget about this car... :roflmao: I been out for a few months. I had a little ankle accident back on August 1st and after 2 plates, 8 screws and a lot of laying around I'm finally back on my feet. Should have some up dates soon. :facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Wish you the best homie and looking forward to the progress on the ride


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Ouch! :wow: that partial frame wrap must of hurt!
hope you feel better.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Homie, :biggrin: REST THAT LEG BROTHER!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Can't have the hood looking this ugly, gotta give it that nice smooth finish. Dropping off the trunk next.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Can't have the hood looking this ugly, gotta give it that nice smooth finish. Dropping off the trunk next.


Beautiful color!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Off it goes to paint... Now time to start assembling my frame...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

doing some clean up work or going different?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> doing some clean up work or going different?


Just some clean up and touch up work, and re-sprying the whole car.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Hers a pic of the frame painted and ready to be assembled. I'll post better pictures soon.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Hers a pic of the frame painted and ready to be assembled. I'll post better pictures soon.


badass bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> badass bro


Thanks bro. Not bad for a street car.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Hers a pic of the frame painted and ready to be assembled. I'll post better pictures soon.


Looking good


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Hers a pic of the frame painted and ready to be assembled. I'll post better pictures soon.



Ese frame looks chingon bro. All that work you did shows up on it..
Everything looks klean and smooth.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> Looking good





treyimpala said:


> Ese frame looks chingon bro. All that work you did shows up on it..
> Everything looks klean and smooth.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homies, I'll have some updated pictures after the new year.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Thats a nice as color


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> Thats a nice as color


Thanks homie


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, while the car is at paint I been assembling the frame and waiting for a few parts and bolts from the chrome shop I been doing a little shopping too...

6 way power beech seat for AspenGreen63


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Well, while the car is at paint I been assembling the frame and waiting for a few parts and bolts from the chrome shop I been doing a little shopping too...
> 
> 6 way power beech seat for AspenGreen63


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Well, while the car is at paint I been assembling the frame and waiting for a few parts and bolts from the chrome shop I been doing a little shopping too...
> 
> 6 way power beech seat for AspenGreen63


nice. how much you get that for?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> nice. how much you get that for?


$435 to my door.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> $435 to my door.


 WOW Thats like $750 bucks Canadian Bro ! lol ugh . Car is looking very nice Homie! Maybe you should hook up that home boy down there with that owns that 6-8 with a guy to paint his car to ! :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> WOW Thats like $750 bucks Canadian Bro ! lol ugh . Car is looking very nice Homie! Maybe you should hook up that home boy down there with that owns that 6-8 with a guy to paint his car to ! :thumbsup::roflmao:


Hahaha, Thanks Dan-O....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

So this is where I was as of Thursday afternoon on my build... Planed on finishing up the rear end on Friday morning and by Friday night have the engine and tranny dropped in...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

But things don't always go as planned... Upper a-arms were hitting on the frame... :facepalm:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn homie, sorry to this..


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn homie, sorry to see this, if you don't mind me asking, was the issue the arms or the frame? Both??


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

JOHNER said:


> Damn homie, sorry to see this, if you don't mind me asking, was the issue the arms or the frame? Both??


 just the a-arm's... The reinforcement plate was a little to wide on the back side. Should be back together by next week. Hopefully... 

Here's a picture of the before.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Went through thread again.cant wait to see this one


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

I see, thanks for the info, keep at it:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

got my parts back from chrome and finally got to drop in the beast in a few nights ago...:naughty:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cant wait to see it together again


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> But things don't always go as planned... Upper a-arms were hitting on the frame... :facepalm:


Sweet build!!! :thumbsup:
I tried looking for the way you did that transmission mount and didn't find it.  Was it bought or made?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

I bought it. I think it was from cars1


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Updates


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

L-BOOGIE said:


> Updates


X2


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

When this car was purchased from Skim wasn't it like 98% done at the time?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, super nice build...!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally was able to log on....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> When this car was purchased from Skim wasn't it like 98% done at the time?


No it wasn't. The car still need interior all the trim redone, glass and so on. I ended up tearing the car apart and re painted the bottom half of the car and shaving the firewall, getting a fully wrapped Pitbull frame, and molded it myself.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> No it wasn't. The car still need interior all the trim redone, glass and so on. I ended up tearing the car apart and re painted the bottom half of the car and shaving the firewall, getting a fully wrapped Pitbull frame, and molded it myself.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah... Pics coming soon


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Coming along real nice from what we can see from up here in Canada brother !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to post pictures on this mobile version crap?!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

I fuckin hate the mobile version, its crap. ever since I updated my phone i can NOT get the desk top version on it anymore:banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You can exit the mobile version. Once you go to layitlow from your phone, click on the menu button and it would ask you if you want to exit the advanced mobile version, click ok, sign in to layitlow, scroll to the bottom of the page and you will find where it says for full page/desktop version.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Back from paint


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Aspen Green and Gold, gotta love it!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Car still needs cut and buff.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Before I sit the body on the frame.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Well damn, looks great, you painted the car again? looks shinny as fuck not to be buffed!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

JOHNER said:


> Well damn, looks great, you painted the car again? looks shinny as fuck not to be buffed!


 Yeah, it had some imperfections on the prep work. They weren't to noticeable, but I knew they were there and it was driving me crazy.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

On the frame.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

The beast.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Sent out a few pieces to get that gold touch.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Sent out a few pieces to get that gold touch.


 Holy chit bro!! car is coming along very nice man !!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Yeah, it had some imperfections on the prep work. They weren't to noticeable, but I knew they were there and it was driving me crazy.


Awe man, i know the feeling! thats the reason I molded the top of my frame hno: i knew it would never be seen but i just couldnt handle it lol YOUR CAR LOOKS SICK! that top is perfect. The gold is a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Some of the engraving. Still needs that gold touch....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> Y U H8TIN said:
> 
> 
> > Sent out a few pieces to get that gold touch.
> ...


 thanks



JOHNER said:


> Y U H8TIN said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it had some imperfections on the prep work. They weren't to noticeable, but I knew they were there and it was driving me crazy.
> ...


 thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------

